# Caption the photo



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

Howz about a kiss?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Can't help noticing we have the same taste in slippers.


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

"I'm king of the world!"


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

I heard Tic Tacs are on sale.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

A fat cat's cache.

The street value of catnip is through the roof.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

"Hmmm, looks like it's time for a tune-up."


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

The engine is flooded.


----------

